

Openstack on EC2: using nested virtualization - geertj
http://www.ravellosystems.com/blog/multi-node-openstack-rdo-icehouse-aws-ec2-google

======
geertj
Author here. Actually it is using double nested virtualization. So there's 4
levels involved:

* Amazon runs Xen (bare metal OS)

* We run our hypervisor on top of Amazon (first level guest)

* Customer runs OpenStack compute node (second level guest, first level of nested).

* Instance runs on Openstack (third level guest, second level nesting)

